# Abnormal lag problems -FFXI



## finalmike (Dec 13, 2006)

Hey guys, thanks for reading my post. I've tried to solve this problem in many ways but can't seem to fix it! No one can seem to help me out on this so I figured you guys would finally be my answer!

We've all had lag; it comes and goes, the lag counter at the top right of the screen with drop for a few moments and then come back up, and stay up. Nothing unusual.

My lag, however, is different. I won't have any problems for a while and then all of a sudden I'll hit some sort of a lag spike and my counter will drop. When it comes back up, it will appear normal for a moment, but then the "R" will drop to 0 again, then go back to normal, then drop to 0, continuously. I've left it in this state for over an hour and it does not fix itself. The only way to remedy this situation is to logout and log back in, and sometimes it takes two or three attempts.

I don't believe this to be on the graphics side of the table, because if it was it wouldn't happen randomly even when I'm in my mog house.

I also don't believe it to be network problems, since none of my other mmo's (WoW, GW, PSU) have this sort of problem. Also, when I log out and check a website, there is no lag, and I'll log back in and still have that lag spike.

I'm thinking there is something wrong with POL, because every once in a while my game will just logout instantly and POL will display a "POL has been logged out" message. Sorry, I don't have a SS or word by word desc. of the error.

This problem wouldn't be as terrible if I wasn't a white mage! I've had entire parties wipe on simple mobs because of this problem.

Please help! I've run out of ideas and I'm so frustrated!

-Panera

Edit: I've run adaware and spybot a few times, deleting any malicious code that pops up. Also, I'll let it be known that before I took an almost year and a half break, I did play ffxi back when it launched on pc for about three years and never had this problem.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

My net access at home is down so I can't jump on the game until Wednesday... I'll ask my brother if he's noticed any problems with connectivity.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

has this problem just occured or is this a reoccuring problem ?


----------



## Rameses (May 29, 2007)

Hi . We had the same problem "Random Lagg" on Ultma Online , Seems to happen everythime they patch or upgrade. Usually clears after bugs have been cleard. There usual responce is Reboot or in worse case reinstall..arggg


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

It seems that FFXI is still having issues with connections these days. I logged on for a bit and walked around in Jeuno. Normal connection lag but I was still getting max FPS at the auction house. Impressive. The FFXI servers are located in Japan so some lag is to be expected in spite of their "balancing" in order to make sure every player has equal speed.


----------

